# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  T mtdna in Italy

## Sile

T mtdna seem to be very popular in North-east Italy ......even in my family
grandfather T1a1e
Father T2b17
not me , I am H95a ...nor my sons who are K1a4
a small oldish study of 2 areas in the Veneto

.
In maciano country region table.....the Veneto has 2.9% for T1 mtdna and 18.8% for T2 mtdna.......7% greater than the next region

----------


## emc

Hello, I have just received my mtFull results and I'm also T, more specifically T2b. I could trace my maternal line back to Monselice, Padova.

----------


## Sile

> Hello, I have just received my mtFull results and I'm also T, more specifically T2b. I could trace my maternal line back to Monselice, Padova.


What is your kit #

My father was t2b17 but I have another ancestor who was T mtdna..........Giulia Collen ( I assume her surname came via Colle which means hills ).......She had children in Morgano Veneto, but 2 daughters of her many children married into the area of
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piombino_Dese

----------


## emc

Sent you my # via PM

----------


## Caucasus

One of my friends got his results. He has T mtdna but no sub-clade is showing. I am curious why?

----------

